# Brown Spots on a Platy



## Dzikibyk (Jan 9, 2012)

Hey everyone,

I'm relatively new to the hobby, but have done a fair amount of homework prior to setting up my 1st planted tank ever. But I have a question about my platies.

My set up:
12g planted tank
4 peppermint platies, 1 male 3 female
pH ~ 6.6
NH4: 0
NO2: 0
NO3: 10-20ppm
Weekly: 10-15% water changes

Question:
1. Can anyone ID the significance of brown spots on the dorsal side of a platy from the eye to the dorsal fin. No spots on the sides, no ulcers or odd behavior like flashing or clamped fins. The fish appear to be doing well. Never noticed the spots until recently, and only the 3 females have varying degrees of spots. I read somewhere that the spots may be a sign of age, and that I just might have old fish. I don't think it's velvet. Appreciate your thoughts though.

2. My fiancee is pushing for more fish. She fell in love with celestrial pearl danios, but I'm reluctant to add many more fish. I've read they like to be in schools of at least 6. In your opinion how many more fish you think I can add, and any recommendations?

Thanks in advance,
Tom


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

Hi, I have 6 platies in a 15 gallon tank , 2 cory cat fish and 2 female emperor tetras and that is enough.
I note that your ph is low and often that is an indicator that the water is soft. Platies prefer harder water and do like a bit of salt in their tank. 
I personally don't keep salt in the tank as i also have it planted.
I wonder if the brown spots have to do with the low PH? Can't really say other than they do like harder water which often means the ph is higher.
my ph is over 8 and the fish do well in it.


----------



## Dzikibyk (Jan 9, 2012)

That's a great idea. I don't know why that didn't occur to me. My water hardness is in their ballpark, I don't remember my KH and GH test numbers - they're in my notebook @ home. I'll adjust the pH and see what it does, but if that's the case, I don't see why only the females would be affected. Thanks for your reply.


----------



## Fishpunk (Apr 18, 2011)

A photo would help with the brown spot issue.
Don't adjust the pH quickly. 
The best way to accommodate more fish is by getting another tank.


----------



## guppygirl2000 (Jan 6, 2012)

Usually brown spots indicate high nitrite, depending on what they look like, but if it is a young platy, there is always a chance that his colors are still coming in.


----------



## guppygirl2000 (Jan 6, 2012)

I know it is different, but I have seen brown spots on my tetra's like runny-nose tetras and shadow tetra's.Generally females are weaker than males, so that may be why only the females have been affected.


----------



## lmb (Nov 1, 2011)

A picture would help.

From what it sounds like, those spots are most likely natural and just about the that platies appearence. 

I don't know how adjusting the pH would help as if the fish have adapted to the new pH correctly and are doing alright, then it shouldn't be a problem for them. And it should not be a problem for other fish as well as you can easily drip acclimate them to a new pH


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

guppygirl2000 said:


> I know it is different, but I have seen brown spots on my tetra's like runny-nose tetras and shadow tetra's.Generally females are weaker than males, so that may be why only the females have been affected.


Too cute not to correct: Rummy nose. Not runny  Can a fish get a runny nose? I just realized I have no idea, maybe they do!


----------



## Dzikibyk (Jan 9, 2012)

Thanks for the replies.

I ended up doing nothing about the brown spots. Swung by my lfs and they only had males left, so I couldn't scrutinize the females. Their peppermint platy tank is maintain @ pH ~ 6.8, so I'm not much off from what they were used to. As they're not acting sick, I decided to leave them well enough alone. Also I wonder if it has anything to do with my substrate - Fluval Stratum, they tend to hide from the male among the plants, and in doing so, kick up some grit/substrate/debris sometimes. Oh well, just a thought.

Thanks again,
Tom


----------



## guppygirl2000 (Jan 6, 2012)

sorry bout the runny nose. lol.
I meant rummy. lol


----------

